# hobo by eddie joe cotton<anyone read it before?



## hg14 (Dec 19, 2009)

It got me into wanting to hop trains, but the only thing I've ever done is hitch, I'd like to know if someone else has read it or not and what they think of this book.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 19, 2009)

can i find it at a library?


----------



## bote (Dec 20, 2009)

is that the book about the guy who takes an airplane to get on a train somewhere? if so, wasn´t feeling it too much, seemed like he didn´t know enough to be writing a book about it.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 21, 2009)

which book?

hobo by eddie joe cotton
or
Rolling Nowhere by Ted Conover

the one by cotton he just left home hoped on the first train he sees after (i think) hitching


----------



## hg14 (Dec 22, 2009)

now that is something to be proud of for in a life


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 29, 2014)

its a decent book, but theres alot of shit talking about it being mostly false because some of the places he visited at the time wernt around, but if you take it as a work of fiction its a pretty entertaining read.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah it is something to read but as said. If you've traveled at all you know a lot of what he says is said to sell


----------

